# CPC- A  Looking for Coding job/Remote  in Omaha,Ne



## jillgilbert (Sep 30, 2012)

Jill A. Gilbert
5133 S 40 St 
Omaha, Ne 68107
402-659-8864 cell/primary

Personal Review	Having the ability to comprehend, arrange and prioritize very well in a timely manner is an asset that I have and produce. Bearing a large wealth of knowledge from my experience in the medical field and pertaining strongly to facility side of medical billing.  Possessing excellent communication skills and premiere organizational skills has been a trait I have been admired for.  I believe in quality and detail and have extreme confidence in my work and myself.  Being creative and having an excellent work ethic and pride in my work has advanced me in all of my positions.  Attendance, appearance and participation are very important elements of my employee personality.  
Objective	In search of a new environment to perform my current multiple job skills  and to increase my knowledge and learn other areas of the healthcare  field.  To provide responsible, accurate support in this job position and to the department and customers.  Looking for job security, room for advancement, an attractive medical insurance benefit and other specific benefits within a well-established company.
Work experience	June 2011 to Present Joshua Medical Center
Billing Manager Lead  
Responsible for manually entering in charges with the correct codes
Prepared Deposit of payment and copays that came through the mail
Posted payments that were EFT or check to the billing software
Followed up on outstanding claims 
Followed up with insurance companies in regards to denials or additional information 
Trained new employees in the billing office and front desk staff
Prepared Monthly reports for the CEO and Administrator
Overseen all aspects of billing office
Send electronic claims through clearinghouse 
Set up payment arrangements 
Sent statements on monthly basis
Answer incoming calls from insurance companies and patient in regards to problems or balances 

March 2011 to May 2011 WestRoads Medical Group
Billiing Specialist 
Responsible for follow up on outstanding claims
Enter in daily charges for physicians manually or through interface
Prepared deposit of copays collected and payments that have come through the mail
Answer incoming calls from patients and insurance companies
Appealed denials to insurance companies  
November 2010 to March 2011Celebrity Staffing  
Billing Specialist worked as a Match to Hire for the Westroads Medical Group
11/2009 to10-2009 UNMC Physicians  Denial Management 
Billing Specialist 
Responsible for Radiology,Pathology,Anesthesia,Internal Medicine denials that need to be appealed
Make sure that all diagnosis codes and procedural codes are correct for each insurance 
Have learned a new billing system for the Regional Pathology charges and have trained employees 
Follow-up with payments to make sure that we have received proper reimbursement 
Added new insurance when needed 
Back up for Customer Service reps when needed on monthly basis
Refunded insurance and patients when overpayment has been done 

3/2009-11-2009 Hillcrest Health Systems
Home Health Care Biller 
Responsible for all aspects of Home Health Billing for all insurance companies 
Verifies benefits for Home Health and outpatient rehabilitation services 
Answer incoming calls from insurance companies and patients in regards to bills 
Verification of Medical charts to authorize that services were billed accurately 
Posted charges and payments for all Home Health 
Front Desk back up 


11/2006-3/2009 Visiting Nurses Association-Patient Service RepresentativeII
Responsible for all Home Health Care and Hospice billing for all Insurance, ie: Medicaid, Medicare (PPS billing, episodic for Medicare), and all Commercial Carriers. Verification of Medical records charting to authorize billing for accurate dates of services and documentation guidelines for those charges, audit actual patient chart.  Auditing and Correcting of existing charges entered and analyzing the patient record.  Accounts Receivable and reviewing to obtain dollars from old back log of AR and current AR. Post payments for home care charges and cash posting for infusion billing.  Train new employees in medical billing and obtaining proper policy and procedures.  Liaison for verification from clinical ancillary staff of hospital for home health care benefits. 


5/2006-11/2006 Lutheran Family Services-Medical Billing Specialist
Responsible for Mental Health billing charge entry and payment posting.  Electronic Claims filing of clinical office visits mental health charges.  Answer incoming Customer Service calls from patients, insurance carriers and our other clinical facilities staff. 


5/2001-5/2006 Boystown National Research Hospital-Insurance Follow-up Specialist
Responsible for clinical and facility billing for many specialty services (i.e.: ENT, Ophthalmology, Pediatrics, Orthopedics, etc) . Daily filing of electronic claims and paper non-electronic claims.  Follow up AR and denials.  Posted payments.  Clinic front desk clerical coverage.  Verification of Insurance for surgeries and procedures.  Train new employees on policy and procedures of this position.  Part of implementation team of our new software system.  Performed unique billing services for youth residents of the Boystown Facility.


Education	Continuing Education through each employer for Medicare Compliance guidelines, individual insurance carriers seminars and up to date current policy and procedure. Currently attending Metro Community College to receive Associates Degree in Health Information Management   Billing/Coding 
Taking CPC Test November 2012
References	
Michelle Gwinn,CPC  WK 402-350-3314   
Sarah Alexis                WK 402-280-8133 HM 402-699-9334
Heidi McCord             WK 402-682-6568  Cell 402-690-4366


----------

